# My Illamasqua haul..



## TheClara (Mar 18, 2011)

Today I got a package in the mail with some lovely new stuff from Illamasqua. Really love all the new products!



  	The packing...

  	My new stuff:
  	Lipsticks: *Sonnet, Brink *& *Blaze*
  	Cream Blushers: *Sob* & *Libido*
  	Medium Pencils: *Titivate, Hex *& *Sophie*
  	Cream Pigment: *Hollow* (From the new Toxic Nature Collection.)


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 18, 2011)

Lovely!  I just recently bought about 6 Illamasque blushes and fell completely in love with them. How are their lipsticks?  Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## laceydyan (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow, that pink blush has my name all over it!


----------



## Piarpreet (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG dont tell me thats a nice lip pencil!!!! Can you please swatch it  and the other two aswell if possible. Thanx!


----------



## TheClara (Mar 21, 2011)

Cool that you like my haul! I'm really pleased with all the stuff I got as well,specially the blushes. They are lovely=)

  	Elven Eyes: Six of the blushes! Lucky you! The texture of the cream blushes is lovely. The lipsticks, at least the shades I bought are a really pigmented and the formula is a bit on the dry side. Not overly dry,but not moisturizig either. Think they last pretty long on the lips. Over all I like them very much and I want to get some more shades soon.

  	Piarpreet: Yes I do intend to use it as a lipliner. The pens are really pigmeted and good to work with. Not too soft (as I sometimes find for example the UD 24/7 pencils) and not too hard either. Here you can see swatches of all the products:


----------



## 2browneyes (Mar 21, 2011)

NIce haul.... I plan on making my first Illamasqua purchases next month some time. Can't wait. Thx 4 sharing.


----------

